# Sterling Says "F you Memphis" in Randolph Proposal



## qross1fan

> Last night, I am told at the last minute Clippers owner Donald Sterling killed a trade last night that would have sent Zach Randolph to the Grizzlies for a package that included M. Jaric and G. Buckner.
> 
> The good news is that Heisley was clearly willing to take on money. That is at least exciting.
> 
> update: I am told they wanted Darko, and the Grizz offered Jaric and Sterling said he would not pay Jaric another dime. That was the deal breaker from what I was told.


Verno's Blog (Chris Vernon - who broke the Gasol trade to LAL first - and hosts GM Chris Wallace regularly on his show)

There goes no one wants Randolph.


----------



## matador1238

I would have killed it too. Memphis rather trade Darko for Q Rich and not Z Bo?


----------



## Floods

So when will Stern realize that Sterling will never stop crippling this franchise, and blacklist the idiot from the NBA?


----------



## qross1fan

Jacoby_Ellsbury said:


> So when will Stern realize that Sterling will never stop crippling this franchise, and blacklist the idiot from the NBA?


What a purely retarded post. Sterling obviously isn't just looking to save a couple of pennies and won't accept a dime on the dollar for Randolph.


----------



## GNG

qross1fan said:


> There goes no one wants Randolph.


Well, yeah, if we can get him for nothing.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Cinco de Mayo said:


> Well, yeah, if we can get him for nothing.


LOL exactly. I'm sure the Clippers would trade Z-Bo for expirings, but not if they're going to have to pay Buckner and Jaric for two more years to sit on the bench.


----------



## Floods

qross1fan said:


> What a purely retarded post. Sterling obviously isn't just looking to save a couple of pennies and won't accept a dime on the dollar for Randolph.


1. I was speaking as much in a general sense as this particular case.

2. You mean he's not looking to get Randolph out of town any way he possibly can? That only further validates my theory that he is a ****nugget, as is anyone that agrees with that line of thinking.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Cinco de Mayo said:


> Well, yeah, if we can get him for nothing.


:laugh:


----------



## qross1fan

Jacoby_Ellsbury said:


> 1. I was speaking as much in a general sense as this particular case.
> 
> 2. You mean he's not looking to get Randolph out of town any way he possibly can? That only further validates my theory that he is a ****nugget, as is anyone that agrees with that line of thinking.


This just confirms that the only ****nugget here is you. No shock though.



Cinco de Mayo said:


> Well, yeah, if we can get him for nothing.


Which you couldn't, real sad.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual

nothing funnier than clippers and grizzlies fans laying the smack down.


----------



## dmilesai

We need to get rid of Randolph somehow.


----------



## Floods

qross1fan said:


> This just confirms that the only ****nugget here is you. No shock though.


*Excellent *retort. :whiteflag:


----------



## GNG

qross1fan said:


> Which you couldn't, real sad.


Not really. Why would a team want to give up an asset for Zach Randolph?


----------



## Floods

I'm just surprised that this proposal didn't have the Clippers surrendering something else of value.


----------



## GNG

If anything, this gives me hope for the Grizzlies. It shows that Michael Heisley's willing to open up the pocketbook for, literally, just about anybody.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

edit


----------



## qross1fan

Jacoby_Ellsbury said:


> *Excellent *retort. :whiteflag:


Way better then any baseless crap you have posted thus far.


----------



## qross1fan

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> :laugh:


Worthless troll. Still don't understand how you haven't been removed for your constant trolling and harassment.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Seriously, why the heck are moderators trolling. This is one of the reasons I've stopped coming to this forum as often, when we have Laker Moderators as trolls who won't be removed from their position.

I'm talking about Bartholamew Hunt here.


----------



## Floods

qross1fan said:


> Way better then any baseless crap you have posted thus far.


What's 'baseless' about it? What has you so enamored with Zach Randolph that you actually think a good return package (either on the court or quality cap relief) is realistic? And how do you not agree that Sterling has the I.Q. of a turtle? What do either of these clowns have to do to prove themselves?

I look forward to your answers, Socrates.


----------



## qross1fan

Jacoby_Ellsbury said:


> What's 'baseless' about it? What has you so enamored with Zach Randolph that you actually think a good return package (either on the court or quality cap relief) is realistic? And how do you not agree that Sterling has the I.Q. of a turtle? What do either of these clowns have to do to prove themselves?
> 
> I look forward to your answers, Socrates.


And why should we just look to dump him again? Yeah, I'll look forward to your answer, but I'm sure it'll be the same one of the ignoramuses who go off on reputation and don't watch the guy actually play.



Free Arsenal said:


> Seriously, why the heck are moderators trolling. This is one of the reasons I've stopped coming to this forum as often, when we have Laker Moderators as trolls who won't be removed from their position.
> 
> I'm talking about Bartholamew Hunt here.


Your surprised? edit

And yes, I'm talking about Bartholamew Hunt as well, who else would it be.


----------



## Floods

qross1fan said:


> And why should we just look to dump him again? Yeah, I'll look forward to your answer, but I'm sure it'll be the same one of the ignoramuses who go off on reputation and don't watch the guy actually play.


I watch the guy play. That's how I know that the gaudy numbers he puts up are completely misleading. He is one of the very worst defensive 4s in the entire league. His lofty ppg is nothing more than a product of his selfishness. Rebounding is the only thing he can do remotely well.

The Clippers should look to dump him because Blake Griffin will cut into his minutes severely, likely leading to an unhappy Zach Randolph, and I think its well documented just how much of a pill Unhappy Zachary can be. They're also stupid for not taking this deal, since Memphis, for some insane reason, didn't demand a young player such as Eric Gordon out of LA. Memphis is probably the only team stupid enough to think taking on Zach without getting something of positive value sent with him. Good luck finding another GM/owner tandem with a combined I.Q. of 37.

Now, time for the fun... what about this is an ignoramous answer? Does it not make sense or are Clipper fans the latest victims of the Zach Randolph TV brainwashing that, in the past, has led fans of his previous teams to actually think the guy has true value to any team dumb enough to have him on their team? Like the Knicks fans?


----------



## qross1fan

Jacoby_Ellsbury said:


> I watch the guy play. That's how I know that the gaudy numbers he puts up are completely misleading. He is one of the very worst defensive 4s in the entire league. His lofty ppg is nothing more than a product of his selfishness. Rebounding is the only thing he can do remotely well.
> 
> The Clippers should look to dump him because Blake Griffin will cut into his minutes severely, likely leading to an unhappy Zach Randolph, and I think its well documented just how much of a pill Unhappy Zachary can be. They're also stupid for not taking this deal, since Memphis, for some insane reason, didn't demand a young player such as Eric Gordon out of LA. Memphis is probably the only team stupid enough to think taking on Zach without getting something of positive value sent with him. Good luck finding another GM/owner tandem with a combined I.Q. of 37.
> 
> Now, time for the fun... what about this is an ignoramous answer? Does it not make sense or are Clipper fans the latest victims of the Zach Randolph TV brainwashing that, in the past, has led fans of his previous teams to actually think the guy has true value to any team dumb enough to have him on their team? Like the Knicks fans?


Pretty funny about his D being so bad, when his opponent counterpart per48 is actually close to Kenyon Martin, Chris Andersen and others who are known to be good defenders. Randolph also took a backseat numerous times to Eric Gordon, who was a 19/20 year old rookie last year, so I'm sure he'll be fine with his playing time reduced to 30 minutes or so if the W's are being put up when Dunleavy hopefully gets canned.

Knicks traded for Zach with 5 years left on his contract (iirc) and he was massivly overpaid. We traded for him with 3 years remaining, still overpaid. Now, he was 2 years left and could be a good trade chip next year as a massive expiring for a team who struck in the 2010 free agency and wants an offensive PF without hindering the franchise financially, which Z-Bo won't do as an expiring.

If anything, we should try to dump Kaman for someone, hopefully a SF, who expires in 2011, with Z-Bo, to have massive space in 2011.


----------



## Floods

qross1fan said:


> Pretty funny about his D being so bad, when his opponent counterpart per48 is actually close to Kenyon Martin, Chris Andersen and others who are known to be good defenders. Randolph also took a backseat numerous times to Eric Gordon, who was a 19/20 year old rookie last year, so I'm sure he'll be fine with his playing time reduced to 30 minutes or so if the W's are being put up when Dunleavy hopefully gets canned.


This isn't baseball. Basketball, and football as well, are games of numerous intangibles that can't be documented. The information any of these fancy 82games stats provide you is half-assed, at most. Kenyon Martin isn't nearly as good defensively as Chris Andersen. Randolph is much worse than both of them. You can attribute it to laziness, apathy, whatever, but it is what it is. He is not good. Watching the games should tell you this.

*ZACH RANDOLPH AND ERIC GORDON DON'T EVEN PLAY THE SAME ****ING POSITION. WHY THE HELL DO YOU EMBARRASS YOURSELF LIKE THIS??*



> Knicks traded for Zach with 5 years left on his contract (iirc) and he was massivly overpaid. We traded for him with 3 years remaining, still overpaid. Now, he was 2 years left and could be a good trade chip next year as a massive expiring for a team who struck in the 2010 free agency and wants an offensive PF without hindering the franchise financially, which Z-Bo won't do as an expiring.


Memphis, I already said, is probably the only team in the NBA that wants anything to do Randolph and didn't demand another, younger player with a bright future sent with him.

In any case, what's the ideal return package for Randolph, on your planet?


> If anything, we should try to dump Kaman for someone, hopefully a SF, who expires in 2011, with Z-Bo, to have massive space in 2011.


Kaman is a good basketball player on both ends. Randolph isn't. I doubt you meant that you should attach Kaman to Randolph and ship both of them together, since that would be nearly impossible. I don't disagree with trading Kaman before 2011, but he is a guy you could get a decent return for.


----------



## qross1fan

Jacoby_Ellsbury said:


> This isn't baseball. Basketball, and football as well, are games of numerous intangibles that can't be documented. The information any of these fancy 82games stats provide you is half-assed, at most. Kenyon Martin isn't nearly as good defensively as Chris Andersen. Randolph is much worse than both of them. You can attribute it to laziness, apathy, whatever, but it is what it is. He is not good. Watching the games should tell you this.
> 
> *ZACH RANDOLPH AND ERIC GORDON DON'T EVEN PLAY THE SAME ****ING POSITION. WHY THE HELL DO YOU EMBARRASS YOURSELF LIKE THIS??*


Your whole "point" is based around Randolph not willing to take a backseat to a young rookie, which I proved wrong. Oh, and Randolph/Griffin can play PF/CE, along with Dunleavy talking about using one of them at the three. Nice try though.

If I needed a couple of stops, I would EASILY go with K-Mart over the Birdman. Why? Birdman is a pogo stick, but K-Mart plays better man to man defense. Randolph, as well, isn't much worse than these two and it isn't due to laziness as he puts effort (albeit, not as much as on offense), he just doesn't have the defensive tools for whatever reasons.




> Memphis, I already said, is probably the only team in the NBA that wants anything to do Randolph and didn't demand another, younger player with a bright future sent with him.
> 
> In any case, what's the ideal return package for Randolph, on your planet?


Same return I would want for Kaman. A solid SF. If other teams don't value him that high, fine, we'll keep him. 20/10 bigs are at a premium.



> Kaman is a good basketball player on both ends. Randolph isn't. I doubt you meant that you should attach Kaman to Randolph and ship both of them together, since that would be nearly impossible. I don't disagree with trading Kaman before 2011, but he is a guy you could get a decent return for.


Yeah he is, when he's on the court. There were reports of his foot injury being lingering, which would continually force him to miss games, thus, dipping his value, which isn't that high right now due to the injuy concerns he has. 

All I know is we have to get rid of one of our five bigs* (yes, I'd even consider Griffin as a team could vastly overpay), so we can open up some playing time and roster slots. 

*DeAndre Jordan to go with Griffin, Camby, Randolph, Kaman in case you were wondering why I said 5


----------



## Floods

qross1fan said:


> Your whole "point" is based around Randolph not willing to take a backseat to a young rookie, which I proved wrong. Oh, and Randolph/Griffin can play PF/CE, along with Dunleavy talking about using one of them at the three. Nice try though.


You can't take a 'back seat' to an undersized shooting guard that you have about 8 inches on.



> If I needed a couple of stops, I would EASILY go with K-Mart over the Birdman. Why? Birdman is a pogo stick, but K-Mart plays better man to man defense. Randolph, as well, isn't much worse than these two and it isn't due to laziness as he puts effort (albeit, not as much as on offense), he just doesn't have the defensive tools for whatever reasons.


And Birdman destroys K-Mart in paint defense, shot blocking, and rebounding. Do you favor athleticism over that?



> Same return I would want for Kaman. A solid SF. If other teams don't value him that high, fine, we'll keep him. 20/10 bigs are at a premium.


Delusion.


----------



## qross1fan

Jacoby_Ellsbury said:


> You can't take a 'back seat' to an undersized shooting guard that you have about 8 inches on.


Yeah, just like Mayo, EJ is undersized and yeah, Shaq didn't take a backseat to Wade in Miami, and he won't again in Cleveland to LeBron.



> And Birdman destroys K-Mart in paint defense, shot blocking, and rebounding. Do you favor athleticism over that?


Like I said, Birdman is a pogo-stick, K-Mart is worlds ahead of him on man to man defense. DeAndre Jordan > Chris Kaman on defense by your logic as well.



> Delusion.


Beautiful post. Really shows a lot of knowledge.


----------



## GNG

qross1fan said:


> Which you couldn't, real sad.


----------



## rocketeer

Cinco de Mayo said:


>


you can't be happy about him coming to memphis, right?


----------



## GNG

rocketeer said:


> you can't be happy about him coming to memphis, right?


Hate Randolph's game. Hate his off-the-court antics. Hate his locker room antics.

That being said, he's a huge upgrade talent-wise at a position where we had no talent at all. And basically we got it straight-up for Darko Milicic, another nutcase who, unlike Randolph, sucks at every definable aspect of basketball. I know I'm setting the bar really low, but I think the team will at least be better than the last three seasons.

And if Randolph screws up his fourth chance, he's someone else's problem in 2011. I do think there's more potential risk to this than potential reward though. I would have rather thrown money at David Lee.


----------



## qross1fan

Q's #'s last season: 10/4/2 in 26 minutes.
Marko + Buckner combined: 6/3/2 in 25 minutes.

Looks like Q is someone that can actually contribute, unlike the other two nothings.


----------



## bootstrenf

OMGBaselRocks! said:


> nothing funnier than clippers and grizzlies fans laying the smack down.





Bartholomew Hunt said:


> edit





qross1fan said:


> Worthless troll. Still don't understand how you haven't been removed for your constant trolling and harassment.





Free Arsenal said:


> Seriously, why the heck are moderators trolling. This is one of the reasons I've stopped coming to this forum as often, when we have Laker Moderators as trolls who won't be removed from their position.
> 
> I'm talking about Bartholamew Hunt here.




i've noticed that also......i guess it's okay to troll in the clippers forum......especially if you are a mod named bart......

i guess he's feeling pretty euphoric after guzzling kobe's manjuice and decided he had nothing better to do than coming here to the clippers forum to troll.....


knowing that there would be no repercussions.....

so damn hypocritical.....if any of us were to go into the laker forum and posted things about them in the way bart did about us, we would no doubt get some infractions and bans.....


but since the CM's don't seem to care, the laker mods have free reign here.....


what a clusterp huck this board has become.......


and lakerfan douchebaggery has risen to unacceptable levels since they won the chip......


----------



## qross1fan

^^ post will be deleted in a couple of seconds.


----------



## qross1fan

bootstrenf said:


> i've noticed that also......*i guess it's okay to troll in the clippers forum*......especially if you are a mod named bart......
> 
> i guess he's feeling pretty euphoric after guzzling kobe's manjuice and decided he had nothing better to do than coming here to the clippers forum to troll.....
> 
> 
> knowing that there would be no repercussions.....
> 
> so damn hypocritical.....if any of us were to go into the laker forum and posted things about them in the way bart did about us, we would no doubt get some infractions and bans.....
> 
> 
> but since the CM's don't seem to care, the laker mods have free reign here.....
> 
> 
> what a clusterp huck this board has become.......
> 
> 
> and lakerfan douchebaggery has risen to unacceptable levels since they won the chip......


Just bumping this.


----------



## DaRizzle

*Dont troll. *


Nah,....They just need to avoid injury...and NOT sign AI


----------



## BobbyDigital32

I dont know why SOME Laker fans feel the need to bash the Clippers and act like they're better than us. They're both LA teams. Show some pride for the home team(s). When the playoffs come around, and the Clipps arent there, I root for the Lakers all the way. My allegiance is with all the LA teams. It just shows how many people are bandwagon fake fans. If the Clipps were consistently in the playoffs and the Lake Show was consistently in the lottery, the tide would certainly turn in the Clippers' favor, and people would be talkin smack about the Lakers. Most of the stereotypes about the Clippers are a thing of the past, yet ignorant people in the media and fans continue to say how Sterling is a cheap *** and so on. Oh well, **** the naysayers. I like rooting for the underdog.


----------



## bootstrenf

Funny how things work out...


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Some real gems in here.

"Why would anyone want Zach Randolph?" LOL - I guess most of us were wrong here...


----------



## Free Arsenal

Damian Necronamous said:


> Some real gems in here.
> 
> "Why would anyone want Zach Randolph?" LOL - I guess most of us were wrong here...


Because he's damn well unguardable!


----------

